# alternative to nxserver for amd64?



## wonslung (Jun 16, 2009)

the title says it all.

is there an alternative to nxserver for amd64  I really don't need x long but i do need it for about 5 minutes.  I'm trying to set up azureus headless but it's a major pain the configure the settings even with the console-ui mode.  I normally use nxserver and something like fluxbox but that's not an option apparently.

thanks for any help

(this is the second thing today i needed to run and couldn't on amd64....wine was the first, real bummer.)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

You could use something like net/tightvnc. That should work on amd64.


----------



## druid628 (Jan 21, 2010)

*fellowshiping in frustration*



			
				wonslung said:
			
		

> (this is the second thing today i needed to run and couldn't on amd64....wine was the first, real bummer.)



ditto! I'm planning to devote some time looking into NeatX

I don't know I'll have any success but hopefully!
I really don't want to go back down the VNC route if I don't have to, NX is so much nicer.

I've seriously debated downing to the i386 (this is a fresh install so it would be no-loss) but I feel that I should use my 64-bit processor for all it's made for...


----------



## expl (Jan 23, 2010)

You could try building/running the nxserver from i386 chroot on a amd64 system.


----------



## druid628 (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah, that's actually what i'm currently working on.
I'll post how it goes.


----------



## lufthansen (Mar 12, 2010)

@druid628 are there any updates ?


----------



## druid628 (Mar 12, 2010)

my apologies. I almost had it working (or so I think) when I had other computer problems which took precedence over fixing nx. 

What I did was compiled it under i386 in a chroot environment copied all the required libs required into a lib32 directory. Ensuring that nx was pointing  to the lib32 directories was where I  was when I had to stop. My theory (thought it was a hack) was that it would work... no guarantees though. 
I've got to rebuild this machine once I get it rebuilt then I can pick back up where I left off.


----------

